# Canon rebel eos T2i help



## johnnietheapplefan (Aug 18, 2010)

Yesterday I bought a canon rebel eos t21. Every since I have turned it  on the image finder has the setting screen on it, for the life of me I  can not figure out how to exit out of this screen... PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have you set the date & time?

I think that keeps popping up until you do that...


----------



## johnnietheapplefan (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes I have set time and date.


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 19, 2010)

Read the manual. H


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 19, 2010)

press the 2nd or 3rd button to the right of the screen.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 19, 2010)

I have new photos I want CCs.. can you post it for me hun?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 19, 2010)

Ill give you 1 of my 3 thank you quota of the day.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 19, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Ill give you 1 of my 3 thank you quota of the day.


 

That is a deal, but I would also ask for a no trade clause. You have to protect yourself....:mrgreen:


----------

